# First run with the amnsp first run on new mes 40 and first FATTY with (Q-View)



## veritas (Apr 17, 2012)

Seasoned my new MES 40 and amnsp last night. Spent the morning trying to decide what to make my maiden smoke voyage with and Decided to make my first Fatty's.  Made cheese burger fatty's using pepper jack some rub and threw some polish and Hungarian sausage on as well.  Ran 225 for about 4 hours with hickory pellets in the amnsp until the fattys hit 164.  Everything turned out really tasty. I think I had a little to much air flow and went through my pellets a little faster than expected.  Ended up adding some cherry wood chips during the last hour.


----------



## philh (Apr 17, 2012)

Your fatties look great..

Super Yummy.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great way to break in a smoker..

Phil

P.S. The sausage doesn't look bad either.. lol


----------



## veritas (Apr 17, 2012)

PhilH said:


> Your fatties look great..
> 
> Super Yummy..
> 
> ...




Thanks I figured the fatty would be hard to mess up and with a pound of bacon on each one I couldn't imagine it not tasting good.  Seemed like a good first run.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2012)

Veritas, morning....  Lookin' good....   I suppose you are already thinking about your next smoked goodness.... Lookin' at fatties makes me hungry...   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## veritas (Apr 18, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Veritas, morning....  Lookin' good....   I suppose you are already thinking about your next smoked goodness.... Lookin' at fatties makes me hungry...   Dave




Yup going to throw a pork loin or a chicken in next!


----------



## deuce (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks Awesome!! Nice Smoker, plenty of room for lots of great food!!


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fatties looks great :drool


----------



## smokejunkie (Apr 26, 2012)

I was lucky enough to eat some of these fatties. They taste as good as they look!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like things turned out great


----------



## greenrn (Apr 28, 2012)

Did the bacon come out of the MES looking this. Rips?


----------



## veritas (Apr 28, 2012)

greenrn said:


> Did the bacon come out of the MES looking this. Rips?


Sorry im not sure what your asking.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome job on the sausages , fattys  look great too


----------

